

S is for small. iPhone 5s blasted in reviews for small display. - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/61584726921/s-is-for-small

======
virtualpants
Does Apple realize the risk of keeping a 4" display on its flagship product
for another year? People are jumping ship, and fast, to larger screen devices.

